# MN cop kills another for no reason.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Young lady calls MN cops about an apparent assault. The good guy reporting a crime. Cops shoot her. WTF is going on with the PD over there. Last week I posted a few videos of cops shooting tail wagging friendly dogs. Another of a cop "ACCIDENTALLY" shooting a motorcyclist. Let alone the execution of another man in his car.

"Of course" all the cameras are off and there is no footage. Boy there is something seriously wrong with the departments. There is no justification for this behavior.

I will never step foot in MN again.

Minneapolis Cop Shoots and Kills Australian Woman Through Door of His Car [UPDATED w/ comments from ACLU] - Hit & Run : Reason.com


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How do we know it's for no reason?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This does not surprise me. When we left Minnesota, almost a year ago, those poor bastards on the Minneapolis police force were already on a hair trigger due to all the Somalis and the spodas raising hell. That does not excuse the cop. But it does go quite a ways to explaining it. Especially in Minneapolis, they have the entire city council and the mayor ready to throw them under the bus for nothing. It does not surprise me in the slightest when they overreact.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> This does not surprise me. When we left Minnesota, almost a year ago, those poor bastards on the Minneapolis police force were already on a hair trigger due to all the Somalis and the spodas raising hell. That does not excuse the cop. But it does go quite a ways to explaining it. Especially in Minneapolis, they have the entire city council and the mayor ready to throw them under the bus for nothing. It does not surprise me in the slightest when they overreact.


Good interpretation, . . . but sad thing is, . . . this was the poster boy Somali cop, . . . riding in the shotgun seat, . . . pulled out his Glock, pointed it at her, . . . and pulled the trigger.

His partner, the driver, . . . was talking to her when the Somali shot her. Same dude the mayor was all fawning over a year or so ago.

I'm wondering if it wasn't his muslim attitude toward's women that got her killed, . . . but you can bet it'll be swept under the rug, . . . along with the footage of the body camera's that supposedly weren't turned on.

One of the city council members or a biggadoo in the police force said they were all issued and were supposed to be used at all times.

If it was a black being shot this way by a white officer, . . . half of the city would be ablaze by now, . . . but it's a white woman shot by an arrogant little butt hole from Somalia, . . . and will go down as an good shoot before it is all over.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand that the woman who was shot was in her pajamas and waving at the cops as she had phoned in a disturbance. She was a holistic doctor whom did a lot of work helping cancer patients. Considering your shooting an unarmed doctor with the squad car and personal cameras shutoff was it a hit on behalf of big pharmaceutical? Just saying because lately there seams to have been a run on holistic docs meeting untimely deaths.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not enough info yet but this smells to high heaven.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its an ugly world out there, proceed with great caution.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Its an ugly world out there, proceed with great caution.


AND, . . . all of you, . . . my friends, . . . need to get your CHL, . . . get some training, . . . and be ready, willing, and able to defend yourself.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

It takes stuff like this to happen for people to realize the Redcoats who "protect and serve"...don't

I know we have LEO here, and being anti-LE is not a popular stance but I am pretty staunch against police, I get the neckbeards online all angry with their typical "I bet you'll dial 911 you p***y" argument, but we can add this to a growing list of infringements and crimes that law enforcement does on a daily (hourly?) basis - yeah, murder is at the extreme end of the spectrum, but I cannot respect anyone who thinks they have be-all-end-all authority because they have jackboots, a badge and a pistol.

Being "On edge" is a pretty pathetic cop-out, I was a white kid growing up in the projects in the Bronx most of my life but being "on-edge" didn't mean shoving a knife into some kid, or buying an illegal piece and ventilating someone on the corner. I was "on-edge" overseas but you don't see me mowing down dogs, women, children and men - the 2A/Prepper/Mil community gives these Redcoats WAY too much leniency, I want to wait until whatever this investigation turns out but I highly doubt anything will come of it

You can only trust yourself to protect yourself, not some under-trained turds who will more likely kick in your door and wrangle you into a prison camp or shoot you and your family. 

And before someone mouths off to me thinking I'm some pissant liberal snowflake or pro-BLM, far from it, but end of the day the Taliban, KKK, Slavemasters, Redcoats, SS, Gestapo, etc are all the same to me as the police - just my God-given and entitled $0.02


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I watched a feel good story last week about a young Somali man who wanted nothing more in life than to become a Cop. He was finally accepted. He was very proud of himself as was his entire family. It took him several attempts but eventually he was accepted. From what I understood this morning, this may have been the Officer that pulled the trigger.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> I understand that the woman who was shoot was in her pajamas and waving at the cops as she had phoned in a disturbance. She was a holistic doctor whom did a lot of work helping cancer patients. Considering your shooting an unarmed doctor with the squad car and personal cameras shutoff was it a hit on behalf of big pharmaceutical? Just saying because lately there seams to have been a run on holistic docs meeting untimely deaths.


Well that's a stretch...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> And before someone mouths off to me thinking I'm some pissant liberal snowflake or pro-BLM, far from it, but end of the day the Taliban, KKK, Slavemasters, Redcoats, SS, Gestapo, etc are all the same to me as the police - just my God-given and entitled $0.02


So does this include me? Am I KKK now as well? If so, then what should be a good solution? No more cops. You know a lot of people suggested that all police force should be abolished. Do you think that would be a good idea?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't see any connection between last years shooting of that black motorist and this one - geography being the exception .... 

just like the court ruling - the cop had justification to shot that BSing black motorist - getting shot in front of their place wearing PJs --- ?????? 

that Somali cop must be behind on his reading - Obammy got tossed along with his DOJ ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I watched a feel good story last week about a young Somali man who wanted nothing more in life than to become a Cop. He was finally accepted. He was very proud of himself as was his entire family. It took him several attempts but eventually he was accepted. From what I understood this morning, this may have been the Officer that pulled the trigger.


AND, . . . don't forget, . . . the cameras were "not turned on".

Yeah.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Well that's a stretch...


To you...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Read this: Officer who shot Australian woman felt called to police work - Breitbart

Then compare to this:

Click to subscribe to this newsletter
Holistic Healer, Dr Justine Damond, killed by police in Minneapolis

Hi It's Erin Elizabeth,

I want to get this quick update out to you, in case you'd not heard about the case of holistic healer/doctor, 40 year old Justine Damond.

Justine (pictured below) was killed Saturday night by Minneapolis police right outside her own home. She'd called them about a noise/ disturbance in the alley behind the home at about 11:30PM before bed. Her fiancé was reportedly out of town on business and they were to be married next month. This bride to be went out to meet the officers when they arrived to respond to her call, and approached their window, in her pajamas no less. All details of what happened (like being shot multiple time through the open window) that we know so far from there are in the piece below. Many nations around the world are in an uproar over what is being called an unjust death. Even the local city mayor and other political leaders are demanding answers and asking why they had turned their body cams off.

You can watch some of Justine's scientific lectures in the article, along with more details about her breakthrough work to help people with cancer and understand the true science of the disease and prevention, as she lost so many of her own family members to it in recent years. You can also read more about her and the officer as well.

Our heart goes out to friends and family, AND to our many close mutual friends I've discovered I have with Justine since I reported on this tragedy. As one of her close friends said (who I know well) "Justine would only hope this yields peace and healing as she was the brightest light..." I hope so too. We could use some healing in the US and worldwide right now.

Love,

Erin

PS We only have one sponsor to keep this site going for millions who read it a month, as we sell no products. For the best raw organic CBD oil on the market and the only one I take; try ErinCBD.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From my extensive research, this police officer was sorely lacking in competence and never should have been an officer. He was given the job because of political correctness. He was part of the local "powers to be" plan for a feel good success story that has backfired. 

He was a muslime islamist from Somalia, what the liberal media calls a refugee, that in itself makes him part of a protected class especially in MN. What he did is all part of the islam ideology of world domination and his own version of implementing sharia style law. Women beware, homos beware, infidels beware. People get ready, more of this to come.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

We're all thinking it, it's long over due. It's time to stop effing around and bomb Mecca, and medina, and abolish Islam! I mean come on, these assholes have been actively against us...forever, it's not like it's a new thing, radical Islam, it's just that they are more capable now with access to tech, for gods sake just end it!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Disclaimer: the above post advocates MILITARY action, I would never -crosses heart- suggest a civilian even lift a finger to wipe his own ass, let alone take action against the acknowledged enemy...


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Some added information, just heard on Fox that this officer has had 3 complaints filed against him since 2015. He is also refusing to make any statements even to the investigators.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.healthnutnews.com/spiritual-healer-killed-by-police-in-minneapolis/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> Some added information, just heard on Fox that this officer has had 3 complaints filed against him since 2015. He is also refusing to make any statements even to the investigators.


one of the incidents involved grabbing another white woman and something about her phone .... I think the stink is starting to ooze out about this Somali ...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Not everything is as meets the eye, I am going to refrain from commenting on this incident until the investigation is complete.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Muslims with badges and guns.

Hold on boys and girls.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This Somali needs a long jail sentence!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> one of the incidents involved grabbing another white woman and something about her phone .... I think the stink is starting to ooze out about this Somali ...


This Ghetto Bunny has 3 complaints filed against him but the Progressive Mayor says nothing! That Twunt should be on trial as well!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

If this was religious inspired, it will never come out in public. Can't risk upsetting the sheeple.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Not everything is as meets the eye, I am going to refrain from commenting on this incident until the investigation is complete.


:vs_lol:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Just some food for thought after reading some of the comments in this thread.

Officer Noor did have 2 open complaints against him 1 that had been closed with no discipline. People are using this as if its an indication that he was a bad officer, that is not the case necessarily. All police officers get complaints against them, good ones and bad ones. The bad ones get complained on for sucking at their jobs or for being ***holes towards members of the public. Good ones get complained on for doing their jobs by people who know how to work the system. If these complaints are sustained its an issue, if they're unfounded then they aren't. As it is now they don't mean anything other than they exist.

Unless somebody has seen something that I haven't it doesn't look to me like Officer Noor's religion had anything to do with this situation. I haven't seen anything about him yelling Alah Akbar, Death to Americans, or die woman die. 

As far as Noor's competency as a police officer thats one argument I can buy. Since law makers are taking away benefits and pay for police officers and the media is demonizing them for doing their job the best and brightest are starting to not seek careers in law enforcement. The result is we're starting to see people that never would have gotten hired in the past becoming top candidates for police jobs. I've seen it just like others here have, we're getting more and more bad cops that just don't measure up.

Lastly, I believe police training plays a big part in what happened here and in the Philando Castile shooting as well as Terrence Crutcher shooting. Cops are being trained its us vs them and its almost like there is a culture of fear on both sides when it comes to interaction between the public and the police. The public is scared the police are going to get them and the police are scared a member of the public is going to get them. The media does nothing to help the situation because for ever shooting like this one or the ones listed above that are probably bad shoots they go after an officer for a good shoot like Officer Wilson in Ferguson. I think there needs to be some fence mending between both sides, the police need to be open and transparent with investigations and people need to allow the police to do their jobs and withhold accusations until the investigation is complete.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My primary home (place to lay my head) is just north of Minneapolis and still right in the Twin city area. This incident is just a symptom of a bigger problem. The bigger problem is progressivism and more importantly the "met council." Unelected socialism that affects the whole state. I am actually still surprised that we/MN have not had a major somali/muzzie terrorist attack yet. It is coming.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand this Moslime was on the passenger side and had to shoot past his partner on the drivers side to shoot an unarmed woman in pajamas talking to his partner. Say what ever became of the reason for the police to be dispatched? Was there a real reason to come or an invented one? Cameras turned of on the cruiser and body cams on two officers? Why? Accident :vs_laugh: ? Racial Hatred? Murder? Hit for big Pharm? Notice no major media outlets refer to her as a holistic doc. Call it tin foil but there is a lot of stuff on this that makes no sense what so ever. If the woman was black and this was Baltimore, the city would burn.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Why did he do it? Oh, what pray tell could have inspired him?? Oh wait....MOHAMAD!!!!! That's all we need to know, he was a muslim, doing muslim stuff. Would it be nice to know more? Sure, but not necessary.
I would bet that he did it because he was offended that a woman addressed him while in her PJs. He was Somalian, have you seen Somalia? It's a ziplock bag of dog shitt, left in the sun.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

So this guy was in the passenger seat of the cruiser. His partner, the one that was driving was talking to the victim at the time when he reached for his gun and fired past his partner inside the car? And at the time of the shooting the victim made no verbal threats or acted threatening towards the officers but he shot her anyway? Basically this guy killed the victim for no reason at all...

I would have arrested him on site and it he resisted he is getting shot in the head. I have no problems arresting police officers. Been there, done that....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

This is an excellent example of why political correctness in general, and political correctness in law enforcement specifically, is going to be our undoing. As if "random" dui checkpoints and groping old women was not enough.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

6811 said:


> So this guy was in the passenger seat of the cruiser. His partner, the one that was driving was talking to the victim at the time when he reached for his gun and fired past his partner inside the car? And at the time of the shooting the victim made no verbal threats or acted threatening towards the officers but he shot her anyway? Basically this guy killed the victim for no reason at all...
> 
> I would have arrested him on site and it he resisted he is getting shot in the head. I have no problems arresting police officers. Been there, done that....


I was kind of wondering the same thing which leads me to think there may be more than what meets the eye here. Then again, both officers involved had less than a year in on the job so the other one may not have the nuts to arrest another cop. Like I said, I'm going to wait for the investigation to conclude before I comment on the issue


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sorry to say this but it seems..."waiting for an investigation to conclude" has come to mean...

When everything PC has been taken into account...we have figured out who ass to cover, and all the ramifications of our decision have been discussed....we will release our conclusion.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Dude was scared/startled. It was just a matter of time. in an age where LEO's are ambushed and killed, for this to happen.

He should not be an officer. More like a security guard.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

6811 said:


> So does this include me? Am I KKK now as well? If so, then what should be a good solution? No more cops. You know a lot of people suggested that all police force should be abolished. Do you think that would be a good idea?


In my opinion there is no different between a group of self-ordained/state-sanctioned individuals who enforce unconstitutional laws, seize private property, engage in entrapment and can hide behind the "fear for my life" excuse and be able to take advantage of private citizens and a bunch of cloaked d-bags who set crosses on fire, blow up churches and kill people - again, nothing against you as a person, you can be really cool and I've never had a negative interaction (other than this one, I guess)

Law enforcement in this country is just a militant extension of a broken, and unconstitutional judiciary and legal bodies - the system is stacked against private citizens no matter what race/religion/gender you are - that is why I see no different from Columbus PD and the Taliban or the Gestapo - I would rollback all law enforcement organizations and let people govern and police themselves, but, people (see: HUMANS) in general are easily influenced and the trappings of power/responsibility will eventually corrupt them and then in 2120 people will be in a VR chat room discussing this very issue

There is no easy solution, but, stuff like this happens too often for the private citizens of our great nation to ignore the problem.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> In my opinion there is no different between a group of self-ordained/state-sanctioned individuals who enforce unconstitutional laws, seize private property, engage in entrapment and can hide behind the "fear for my life" excuse and be able to take advantage of private citizens and a bunch of cloaked d-bags who set crosses on fire, blow up churches and kill people - again, nothing against you as a person, you can be really cool and I've never had a negative interaction (other than this one, I guess)
> 
> Law enforcement in this country is just a militant extension of a broken, and unconstitutional judiciary and legal bodies - the system is stacked against private citizens no matter what race/religion/gender you are - that is why I see no different from Columbus PD and the Taliban or the Gestapo - I would rollback all law enforcement organizations and let people govern and police themselves, but, people (see: HUMANS) in general are easily influenced and the trappings of power/responsibility will eventually corrupt them and then in 2120 people will be in a VR chat room discussing this very issue
> 
> There is no easy solution, but, stuff like this happens too often for the private citizens of our great nation to ignore the problem.


So are you saying that ALL police break their oath to uphold the Constitution? So what do you think about those guys in Vietnam who wasted an entire village? Does that make the entire US Military a bunch of low life thugs? Are you sure you even believe what you are blabbing about or you just simply hate the police? It's perfectly fine if you do you know, you can say it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So a renegade cop kills someone. The chief loses her job, but what's he going to get? A slap on the wrist?

Mpls. police chief resigns; protesters shout down mayor - StarTribune.com


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well why did the cameras suddenly be turned off? what is up with that? did not law enforcement beg to have them ? seems suspicious to me? shot the gal standing next to his partner? wwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt! that makes no sense to me. my opinion the bone head just wanted to snuff someone OR pointing the gun and saying bang but the JAS's finger slipped give or take something like that. Either way the cop should be fired immediately, stripped and publicly cain'd then sent to a Somali penitentiary in Ethiopia. or just sent to jail and do not pass go. 
Minnesota has kind of went down hill lately since Ol' Jessy quit being governor over an airport incident and said F' it I'm going to Mexico.


----------

